# Variable Output?



## Rains (Apr 20, 2007)

I was wondering if it would be possible to have a variable switch to moderate the output on my guitar. The pickups (two humbuckers) I am using have an extremely hot output, and I would like to tame my sound a bit. If I where to take a dimmer switch and figure out how to implement it within my guitar, could I, theoritically, adjust my output?

Any ideas and suggestions welcome.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Not shure I understand... but don't you have a volume pot on the guitar?


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Haha. That is the best question ever asked on this message board.

Post of the year!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Rains said:


> I was wondering if it would be possible to have a variable switch to moderate the output on my guitar. The pickups (two humbuckers) I am using have an extremely hot output, and I would like to tame my sound a bit. If I where to take a dimmer switch and figure out how to implement it within my guitar, could I, theoritically, adjust my output?
> 
> Any ideas and suggestions welcome.



If you are talking about a light dimmer control, designed for a 110VAC incandescent light bulb, that is not the way to go...

Like the previous post suggested, you should already have a volume pot in the guitar, no? Just turn down the volume and the output to the amp will decrease.

If for some reason there isnt a volume, its a simple matter to buy a 250K or 500K ohm potentiometer and wire one in.

AJC


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I got chatting with Rains about this today and it turns out that the volume pot on that guitar is just a piece of crap, so he was thinking he needed something more than just that. He's going to replace the pot and then all should be good. He's also kicking himself because he's been reading this forum for a couple of months and finally decided to post, and then his first post was kinda dumb. Normally he's a heck of a good electronics whiz.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 9, 2007)

kat_ said:


> Normally he's a heck of a good electronics whiz.


Oh we had no doubt at all about that. Nossirr!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Rains, that was a great first post. 

You'll have to update us on how it works with the new volume pot. Get a good one, like a CTS pot, and solder it up the same way as the old one, it should tame those hunbuckers much better.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

zdogma said:


> Rains, that was a great first post.
> 
> You'll have to update us on how it works with the new volume pot. Get a good one, like a CTS pot, and solder it up the same way as the old one, it should tame those hunbuckers much better.



+1

Don't be shy, we all goof one time or another :wave: :food-smiley-004:


----------

